# Tale of two tool posts



## Richard B (Aug 10, 2014)

So I have the toolpost that came with my Chipmaster, and a Dickson QCTP that I bought S/H.

I think I've managed to lose the spring that sits under the OE 4-way Tool post. This allows the locking mechanism to work every 90 degrees.



- - - Updated - - -


and with the Dickson one I'm not sure what the pin is supposed to do that slide verticaly through the body, and I think I'm missing a top-hat washer for the bottom.

Otherwise, its all good. Not sure I like the nut in the centre to secure the post, I would rather have a handle, same as the old 4-way.


----------



## Richard B (Aug 11, 2014)

Can someone please tell me what the locating pin is supposed to fit into on the Dickson?

Does anybody have a Dickson with a handle rather than a nut to lock it? If so could they please post a picture?


----------



## Richard B (Aug 12, 2014)

Richard B said:


> I think I've managed to lose the spring that sits under the OE 4-way Tool post. This allows the locking mechanism to work every 90 degrees.




Duh, there is no spring, I was not reassembling the OE toolpost correctly. Latching mechanism works now.

I think the Dickson Toolpost needs a circular plate underneath for the locating pin to fit. 

With a ridge machined to locate on the slide and stop it rotating. 

Maybe with 8 holes to give 45 degree positions (or 16 to give 22.5 degree positions.)


----------

